# Need help with layout



## r_khan (Aug 18, 2003)

Hello,
i use ms frontpage 2000 for doing all my webpage needs.

we are giving a makeover of our club site (muslim student association) for our school.

however. i was wondering if there are already PREMADE islamic related layouts/themes that i can use(including use of arabic caligraphy, mosques as backgrounds, general islamic art)?

i can't find any on the web.

can you guys please help me?


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

2 minutes on google....

Bunch of clipart here:
http://islam.about.com/blclipart.htm

Various links to temples, mosques etc:
http://www.islamdigital.com/search/islamicsites/islamic-picture.html

Great site of links:
http://www.sultan.org/


----------



## r_khan (Aug 18, 2003)

Sequal7 said:


> 2 minutes on google....
> 
> Bunch of clipart here:
> http://islam.about.com/blclipart.htm
> ...


thank you but i was actually looking for a LAYOUT...Not stuff to but on my website. Like a layout of the site...get it?

thanks though!


----------



## r_khan (Aug 18, 2003)

okay i found what i was looking for. here are the sites...all i need to know now is which layout/template to use for my college club.

help me...

thank you!

http://www.freelayouts.com/
http://www.zeroweb.org/vc/2/2


----------



## haswalt (Nov 22, 2004)

i don't think you should really use a template, i prefer the more personal look and i hate seeing the same template on about 10 websites.

but anyway that was not what you asked me.

I can't help you until we know wat kind of site you are loooking to create. You say it is for a club.. Is it a very formal one, a busy one etc. Let us know then i will help you decide.


----------



## Snacky (Nov 21, 2004)

I could make one for you, but I couldn't afford to do it for free. I'm a freelancer by trade and need money to survive.

If you don't find anything you like, email or PM me details of what you want and I'll give you a fair deal.


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

Well r_khan, thank you, here is my rebuttal.

Are you really so inept that you need someone else to create the layout? 
The links I provided you show you what several sites look like (LAYOUTS, get it?) with free graphics, images, sounds, and several actual site contained within, so you could get an idea of what a real site looks like.
Because you didnt state what you want is a template not a layout, then Im sorry, no I did not get it!

To create a layout, research is required, and then your projected design for the client/project can include ideas from your research. 
Templates.....well, are lame in my opinion because you and perhaps a million of your not so close friends or possibly competitors also have your site design....Nicely done.

BTW - Can you tell me where exactly the Islamic layouts are in the links you posted? I could not see them there either, yet given your sarcasm, they must be there?

Once again, I will submit about 2 seconds of google, hours of reading fun for you.

Cheers, and good luck with that


----------



## r_khan (Aug 18, 2003)

Sequal7 said:


> Well r_khan, thank you, here is my rebuttal.
> 
> Are you really so inept that you need someone else to create the layout?
> The links I provided you show you what several sites look like (LAYOUTS, get it?) with free graphics, images, sounds, and several actual site contained within, so you could get an idea of what a real site looks like.
> ...


Sequal7,
I'm sorry my post offened you and no those sites were not supposed to include/have islamic layouts...can't find any.

They were just examples of websites so people would know what i was talking about.

Im sorry you got angry. I had no intention of doing so.

On another note,

i have come to realize that the layout websites really have no use for me. I am going have to do the personal look.

So Haswalt and others here are your answers:
"wat kind of site you are loooking to create. You say it is for a club.. Is it a very formal one, a busy one etc."

The club is a religious club. It is called the muslim student assoication. I want the layout to be around islam...like i wouldn't want pictures or background with animals, celebrites, movies, flowers, etc.

Here is our current website to give you some ideas (remember, we already have one, but we are making it get a makeover...)

thanks again!


----------



## haswalt (Nov 22, 2004)

ok i see you site is quite average. if you waould like me to design a temlplate layout with css i could give it a go. for free.


----------



## r_khan (Aug 18, 2003)

haswalt said:


> ok i see you site is quite average. if you waould like me to design a temlplate layout with css i could give it a go. for free.


hey...well thank you....but ive done some stuf fon my own...what u think. im not done with the second page yet but the index is done..
here


----------



## Jaim (Nov 29, 2004)

It is not a very original site layout, but i will give you some praise if you are new to this.
I have some comments tough.

The first page isn't really impressive and is sometimes totally unnecessary.

On the index page, why do you have all the flashy "animations" for? You really don't need them. The one around the "latest updates" is just ugly.

The navigation bar... The "meeting minutes" is a bit messy. Try another look for the navigation bar.

Also, try to have the "updates" a bit below the main text instead of to the right. 
But it's your choice.

Good luck in the future.


----------



## haswalt (Nov 22, 2004)

i agree. to much crap on the screen. simplify it and make it easier to use then it will look good. if you want those animations and stuff on the page y not consider flash? all in all a reasonable effort tho


----------



## r_khan (Aug 18, 2003)

hey guys. okay there is a lot of confusion going on here. the only page that i MADE for the NEW layout is this page.

However this page is the OLD version. I didnt make that page. Somebody else did. I want to spice it up a bit with flash, but i have NO experience whatsoever in flash.

So i was wondering, haswalt, if you could like set up a flash thing for me with a certian number of icons and the pictures that i want implemented into the site, but I WILL paste the text and what not unless if you want to.

I want the flash program to be very appealing, cutting edge, awesome and a way where there is a database of like 10 pictures, but everytime one visits the site, there will be a random picture that will be shown. Here is an example (click refresh to see what i mean and look at the picture).

here are some other nice examples:
http://www.yale.edu/msa
http://www.icnyu.org/


----------



## Jaim (Nov 29, 2004)

The old page was a bit bad, but your page i just one page with a picture in it. Not very much we can help with layout if all we see is that. Why not just do a layout and post it here and we can give comments and suggestions?

For the flash thing, you really don't want something to flashy. Trust me. It might sound good, but web pages with much flash never really makes me wanna get the hell out of there. Less flash, more content.

If you want flash, then get Macromedia's Flash MX.
I've never worked with it before, but Fireworks i have and i was happy with it.

Otherwise, you might want to get someone professional to help you.
There are probably people who might do it for free, but my bet is you will find more who want some payment.


----------



## r_khan (Aug 18, 2003)

Okay. here is the new page i am currently working on...the links works so just click the picture on the website.

i want flash and basiaclly just a really attractive site.


----------



## Jaim (Nov 29, 2004)

Sorry for the long time to reply, but i have been quite busy lately.
Anyway, i can't really do you a website since i'm pretty newbie to web design.

The first thing i noticed when i entered the index page was a blinding light. Do you really wish to blind your users when you enter?
It will really scare them away.
And you really can't see the text around the light glow so much.

The frame to the left... Is it supposed to be adjustable for the user? Not really something i would need, tough. The frames layout looks pretty basic, and if you really want something simple then you should go for it =)

The background seems to be someone else's. Please do not take someone else's work and put it in your site. I've done some artwork that people liked, but instead of asking me for permission just steal it and claim it to be theirs. If it is not your design or someone else's that you have gotten permission from take it away.
Besides that it looks like its a nice background. The white background on the text field makes it look bad though. You might want to make it transparent.

The random hadith... I am a Muslim and it is really nice to see something like that, but when i click the button i go to another "web page"? Dunno if it is supposed to be that, but it looks a bit messy to me though.

That's my 2 cent's laddie.


----------



## r_khan (Aug 18, 2003)

Jaim said:


> Sorry for the long time to reply, but i have been quite busy lately.
> Anyway, i can't really do you a website since i'm pretty newbie to web design.
> 
> The first thing i noticed when i entered the index page was a blinding light. Do you really wish to blind your users when you enter?
> ...


1. what blinding light??? i don't see anything bling light on my index page (http://www1.uop.edu/student/clubs/msa/indexnew.htm)

2. the frame to the left: no, it isn't supposed to be adjustable to the user...how do i fix it. and yes, i want it simple. i don't see any reason making the frames all fancy...

3. The background IS someone else's but people are allowed to use them...don't worry, i don't jock. I don't kbnwo where you are seeing this, "The white background on the text field makes it look bad though. You might want to make it transparent." Are you talking about the As'salam alaiykum in arabic with the black background and white text?

4. The random hadith is already present on the site....you don't have to click anything...teh button is there so people know where i got the code from and give the credit to him.

I am VERY new at this so don't be mean..please.

And about flash....how do i use it?

Its okay that u can't mamke a webpage but can you at least get me a template for the website incldyuing flash....

Since you're muslim...its cool since you kinda know what i want on flash etc...Calligraphy, picutres, etc. i have all the clip art if u want me to send them to you.


----------



## Jaim (Nov 29, 2004)

1. Your background on index2. The one i was talking about not stealing? It is nice i guess, but the light got to go...

2. I really don't know =( I can ask around though...

3. No, the hadith thing. Or you just might want to make a new page for the random hadith instead. Would be alot better since you might want to write something there in the future 

4. Yeah, it is nice. But check ^

And i am not trying to be mean or anything, just giving comments and suggestions. I don't know so much about flash, but i can give you sites that help you. Give you tutorials and all. If you need tell me.

I can help you with some graphics for the site if you need to, but i am a bit busy so it might take a few days.


----------



## r_khan (Aug 18, 2003)

Jaim said:


> I can help you with some graphics for the site if you need to, but i am a bit busy so it might take a few days.


yea that's cool. let me work your magic.


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

I just visited your web site and the first page done this one is very nicely done. I liked the graphic of the door to get in.

However, on this one that BLINDING light on the upper right corner is very annoying. It takes away from the rest of the site and I had trouble focusing on the rest of it.

I just scrolled down and realized the background is tiled so you get a double dose of that blinding light. In fact, it's so bad in the top half that part of this


> Don't forget to join our Yahoo! Group and visit


 is illegible.

Good luck with this. Liz


----------



## r_khan (Aug 18, 2003)

southernlady said:


> I just visited your web site and the first page done this one is very nicely done. I liked the graphic of the door to get in.
> 
> However, on this one that BLINDING light on the upper right corner is very annoying. It takes away from the rest of the site and I had trouble focusing on the rest of it.
> 
> ...


hey thank you for your comments.

Yea i am having trouble with the second page. I realy don't know which background to use.

I also want to use flash but i have no idea how to use it. I was looking at some pre-made layouts, but the ones that i like have pictures on them which don't really suit the whole religious club deal. but yea...i need help.


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

May I ask where you got your templates because you didn't list the credit. And one thing you are suppose to do is give credit when borrowing graphics from someone. It's just the polite thing to do.

I did a little looking around myself this morning and found a website that had graphics: http://www.geocities.com/HotSprings/Spa/4608/images.html

These two would work well and not annoy people for your second page: # 10 and # 18. Liz


----------

